# Flag hoist question



## Anchorman (Jan 13, 2006)

Any body settle an argument please? If hoisting say L2330 you use the flags L 2 3 (second substitute) 0, according to ICS, but what if you want to hoist say 3TTY2 does the same apply regarding use of substitute? 
Thanks
Neil


----------



## Orbitaman (Oct 5, 2007)

3, T, 2nd Substitute, Y, 2


----------



## Anchorman (Jan 13, 2006)

Orbitaman said:


> 3, T, 2nd Substitute, Y, 2


Thanks Orbitaman. I was thinking the same, but my pals not convinced. He thinks it should be first sub as following a letter flag and the 3 doesn't count as a numeral and a different class of flag. 40 odd years since I did signals so a bit rusty. My ICS is 1969 edition and a bit vague on it.


----------



## saudisid (Mar 17, 2014)

Anchorman said:


> Thanks Orbitaman. I was thinking the same, but my pals not convinced. He thinks it should be first sub as following a letter flag and the 3 doesn't count as a numeral and a different class of flag. 40 odd years since I did signals so a bit rusty. My ICS is 1969 edition and a bit vague on it.


Neil

I am sure what Nobby C banged into you you could not forget

Alan


----------



## Anchorman (Jan 13, 2006)

saudisid said:


> Neil
> 
> I am sure what Nobby C banged into you you could not forget
> 
> Alan


True Alan.
I don't think I would have got through the exam without his "hints". Hope you are both well.
Neil


----------

